# Efficient automatic melody generator plugin



## Trancer (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking for a quality and efficient automatic melody generator plugin.

Can you advise me ?


----------



## ChristianM (Apr 11, 2021)

you ?


----------



## Trancer (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.

Yes of course me😊

But beyond me, sometimes it can help for inspiration and therefore give birth to a track.

You can have endless ideas and sometimes you are less inspired.

I was wondering if there were just automatic and credible plugins on the subject.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 11, 2021)

I haven’t found one that I’d call efficient, but the Captain Plugins did help me figure out a lead vocal melody over a riff I wrote after banging my head against the wall for two years prior to picking it up.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 11, 2021)

No such animal...


----------



## Trancer (Apr 11, 2021)

While searching the net, I found this.






Melody Sauce 2 by Evabeat | Official Store - The Future of Melody Creation


Melody Sauce 2 is the AI melody creator plugin from Evabeat, making melodies in your DAW has never been easier or more fun.




www.evabeat.com





Sounds great as a melody generator.

What do you think ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 11, 2021)

If you think it sounds great, then why not? I wasn’t even aware there is such a thing as melody creators. I am old school haha, I just sit down behind my Yamaha upright.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Apr 12, 2021)

Captain Melody has come a long way since it arrived on the scene as a quirky plugin not to be taken as a serious tool. It's now on version 5 and if you care to take a look at the well constructed tutorial on youtube by the creators, you might actually be persuaded otherwise.

The only real alternative in my opinion, which is more of a comprehensive composing tool, is RapidComposer by Musicdevelopments. That has a Melody Generator component within a much more involved piece of software.

The thing to remember about these tools is that it is highly unlikely they will provide instant results. They will provide you with ideas. Ideas you will need to work on, play around with and manipulate until you come close to something that you feel can work as a melody in your project. They are best for setting off a spark of creativity where none existed before rather than providing instant gratification.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 12, 2021)

There is Melodya now from Rapid Composer, its kind of "outsourcing" this part from the complex RC and the idea tool inside:





__





Melodya Home


Melodya - motive editor and melody generator




www.musicdevelopments.com





I agree to Captain Melody, it has taken a real great devellopment over the years and is really flexible now.

Melody sauce is not bad either (maybe the simplest of the tools), I only wonder that I have a beta since years (which is much better and more flexible for editing) that still has not made it to an official update....

Of course the Orb melody from the Orb producer pack, completely different in parameters but otherwise like a copy of Captain plugins.....


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 12, 2021)

Orb Producer is pretty impressive.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I just sit down behind my Yamaha upright.


You, sir, are a melody creator


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> You, sir, are a melody creator


There was a reason my last sentence mainly focuses on the “sitting behind” part though...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m not a plug-in, but I’ll generate melodies for you. 10 grand per melody, 100k gets you a dozen.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 12, 2021)

Humans overrate themselves. Use machines to help you it's more better.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Apr 13, 2021)

I wonder how the algos do this (beyond neural nets). I've often wondered what the relationships are that make a good melody. There has to be some kind of mathematical formula which relates the fractions of time with the fractions of musical intervals. Some kind of rating that says this combination of pitches at these time points give a high melody score. 

I thought about representing time and pitch as a complex number. I.e. the time values of the pitches (represented as fractions of a bar) as the real part and the pitch (just intonation ... i.e. 3/2 for a fifth etc) represented by the imaginary part. You could then start multiplying together the various points of the melody to end up with some complex number.... Or would you add them up or something else? Whatever, you would need to do it programmatically and score melodies that went through the process as either pleasing or not and attempt to find some pattern. That's a nice rabbit hole..


----------



## youngpokie (Apr 13, 2021)

Uncle Peter said:


> There has to be some kind of mathematical formula which relates the fractions of time with the fractions of musical intervals. Some kind of rating that says this combination of pitches at these time points give a high melody score.



The way it is taught in formal music education is by stripping melodies to the basics - very simple and basic components half, 1 or 2 bars in length that are strung together in 4, 8 and 16 bar blocks.

And out of this blocks, only one or two components are "unique" - and that's just in the sense that all other components are either repetitions or slight rhythmic/pitch modifications of these two. The first of these components is typically a few scale notes that are close to each other and go in one direction; while the other often is a leap and move in the opposite direction.

So, in some sense your thinking is spot on - creation of a melody is a kind of an algorithm, a technique that can be automated.

It's interesting that Beethoven, Brahms and Max Martin (and most pop music in general) all use a very similar technique to create melodies, with differences in how the harmony is treated. Some other techniques (longer basic components, specific techniques of variation) are still in classical music only - Rachmaninov, Strauss, Stravinsky, etc...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 13, 2021)

Band-in-a-Box will either generate chords and a melody or generate a melody from your chords. You can do it in a variety of musical styles (Rock, Jazz, Waltz, Pop, Bossa, etc) and the result can be generated with MIDI or recorded performances by session musicians (randomized via an algorithm) It's a slightly different approach than the kind of melodies generated by Captain, Orb, etc.

If you want to hear the melody that was generated from this tutorial, it starts here:



If everybody didn't hate Woody Allen now, he could use this as the theme to his next movie. Oh, sorry everybody....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 13, 2021)

FWIW, next time I use my modular synth, I’m going to combine a Turing Machine, quantizer and Euclidean rhythm generator + VCA, and see how many melodies I like after an hour of play.


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 13, 2021)

I am looking for a a plugin that is a melody generator, a chord generator, a virtual producer, a smart self mixing plugin, and a smart self mastering plugin.... 

When this plugin will be available I can send him here to discuss string libraries with all the other plugins.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you very much for your feedback and advice.

I am looking at Captain Melody and it looks quite a plugin and it looks really complete.

Melodya is not bad too.

On the other hand Melody Sauce, seems to be more intuitive, its way of generating melodies seems to be more direct and in a certain way more random, which is very interesting, because it is an immediate result.


----------



## ryst (Apr 15, 2021)

I personally like Riffer. But I really don't use it for melodies. I use it to generate percussive loops that trigger my different percussion libraries. But as a melody generator, it works fine I guess.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 15, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> The way it is taught in formal music education is by stripping melodies to the basics - very simple and basic components half, 1 or 2 bars in length that are strung together in 4, 8 and 16 bar blocks.
> 
> And out of this blocks, only one or two components are "unique" - and that's just in the sense that all other components are either repetitions or slight rhythmic/pitch modifications of these two. The first of these components is typically a few scale notes that are close to each other and go in one direction; while the other often is a leap and move in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


There’s a plug in fit that. ReMIDI


----------



## Trancer (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

Indeed Riffer is not bad, but, unless I am mistaken, it does not generate random melodies?

Regarding Re Midi, I do not know, I will look at that.


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 16, 2021)

Melodya is on sale right now for $29 FWIW. I happen to think its pretty cool, but its not as "automatic" as some of the other tools mentioned. You pretty much have to massage a melody into being something worth using, but I see that as a good thing and it makes it very easy to do so. You can select from many dozens of scales, chords, etc.. nudge the notes around until you get something nice sounding.. The author of RapidComposer and Melodya is a cool guy. 

To the op, it depends on how or why you are interested in such a tool. They range anywhere from extremely algorithmic in nature, attempting to actually compose a reasonable melody line based on some melodic structuring rules..to pure random, roll the size a bunch of times until get something close...to things that just make it easy to play around with melodic idea, using your own musical mind a little more to do it.. This latter camp is where I would put Melodya... But it will generate random stuff too.


----------

